# Recommended books on infertility



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

My hospital clinic has given me a list of recommended books (below) & I wondered if anyone had any views, good or bad on which were helpful.

"Fertility Problems: A simple Guide" by Ruth Chambers
"The Infertility Companion - A User's Guide to Tests, Technologies and Therapies" by Anna Furse
"Male Infertility - Men Talking" by Mary-Claire Mason
"A Mother in my Heart - how to overcome the pain of involuntary childlessness" by Ginny Fraser
"In pursuit of Parenthood - Real Life Experiences of IVF" by Katie Brian
"Why Us?" by Dr Andrew Stanway
"The gift of a child" by Robert and Elizabeth Snowden

There's a couple of more, but titles not relevant to me and DH.

Thanks


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya
i've read the Zita West one Guide to fertility i think its called (it has a couple holding hands on the front if you search say on amazon) from front to back several times and found it helpful.  there is a lot about moving onto iui, ivf etc in there and tips on diet etc x


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Flowerpot - I'm gonna google it now.  

Sending you lots of     for tomorrow

Love, J xxx


----------



## Nics01 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi KOL

I haven't read any of those books, and I thought I had them all ha ha.  A book I've just read is The Fertility Diet by Sarah Dobbyn, It's not a diet book as such just has loads of info on food and lifestylye changes ect to improve fertility and IVF outcomes.  Its a bit full on in parts but well worth a read, it was also recommended by Red magazine.  I got it from Amazon about £10 ish.

Nics xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear KOL

The books I found most useful were the Zita West "Fertility and Conception" book which has a lot of useful info on diet, supplements and complementary therapies.  It isn't exclusively about infertility or IVF but I still found it helpful during my IVF tx.  Marilyn Glenville's book "Natural Solutions to Infertility" is also good re diet and supplements etc even if you are going down the IVF route.

The only book on your list I've read is the Anna Furse book (assuming that she has only written one book on IVF as I can't remember the title, only her name  ).  It is good on explaining the practicalities/biology of assisted conception but it was written a few years ago now (unless there is an updated version now available) so some of the info is a bit dated. (Some of it was dated even when I read it a couple of years ago). Ms Furse went through IVF herself and the book is particularly strong on coping with the emotional side of IF/IVF. The book also has sections on the ethical questions to do with IVF (including what different religions think of it).  By the time I had read the book, I felt that I was much better informed in terms of knowing what to expect physically and, more especially, emotionally but also felt that it had also raised some difficult questions for me re ethics (which I am glad about but which were not an easy thing to deal with at the time).  What the book doesn't have is the practical tips re diet and supplements which the other two books I've mentioned have.

I must say that I'm impressed that your clinic has given you a reading list!

Good luck.

Ellie


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Nics - I'll check out that title.  I note what you say about "full on in parts" but I'm the type that has to research the ins and outs properly but then with the upshot I'm really nervous!!!  

I can really see myself ending up with a whole library but am trying hard not to!!!

J xxx


----------



## K O L (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Ellie, not bad for an NHS clinic to give a reading list hey!!!  Only thing is, I can't find most of them on Amazon or in book shops!!!  I wonder how up to date it is?

Its funny you mention Zita West.  I went into Waterstones today (actually went twice - once at lunchtime to discover the fertility books were right beside Costa Coffee where some work colleagues were sitting!!, so I went back after work) and purchased her book, Guide to Getting Pregnant.  Having read the introduction on the train, I'm liking her writing style which is non patronizing, matter of fact but caring and like you say, there are hugely useful sections on nutrition, preparing your body for IVF, male factors, alternative therapies etc, etc.  My DH is thinking of reflexology (may be too late but better late than never I say) so will be interesting what she has to say. 

I like the sound of the Anna Furse book, but not that it doesn't have a current update.  The latest edition I can see on Amazon is 2001!  I'm hoping all you ladies on here can help me with the emotional and ethical slants  

Having a bad day today - just taken me over an hour to write a post on the work board - really struggled for words

Ta, J


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry that you are having a bad day.      I remember when I realised that we were going to have IVF - I wept all the way back from the clinic (3 hours) and then many, many more times after that.  I think that fear of the unknown is part of the problem so a bit of advance research is a great idea.  This website is a great source of help too - don't know how I would have managed without it.

Good luck with your treatment.

Ellie


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

I'd like to add "Is my body baby friendly" by Dr. Alan Beer - especially if you have a history of IVF failure or repeat miscarriage and implantation issues.


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hi there!

I haven't read any of the books on the list given by your clinic, but I would add weight to the Zita West recommendation.  It's easily the best book I've come across and it's still quite up to date.  This area is changing rapidly at the moment, so I'd say really don't waste too much time on anything more than a few years old.

HTH
And good luck!
Jen
xxx


----------



## Vick (May 4, 2005)

The book on your list which I read before my IVF was "In pursuit of Parenthood - Real Life Experiences of IVF" by Katie Brian.  It is very easy reading and very helpful.  I also gave it to my Mum to read so that she could understand what we were going through.

Vick


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi!

I've never heard of any of the books your clinic recommended either but i do have the Zita West thing.  It is full of useful information but I would just warn about trying to follow all of her do's and don'ts. Unless it's all stuff that comes naturally to you and is practical for you to do (eg 3 days bed rest post ET or drinking only filtered water from glass bottles, etc) then don't tie yourself in knots with it, it can add more stress to an already stressful situation!

Good luck hon

xxx


----------

